
Duracell: Run the Bunny (2010) - userbinator
https://obscuritory.com/other/duracell-run-the-bunny/
======
radiantswirl
Finally that Elliott Smith lyric "Walk down the street like the Duracell
bunny" is accurate !!

------
masonic
(2010)

Odd that they would choose a bunny, given that the Energizer mascot is a
bunny.

~~~
justtopost
The duracell bunny came first actually.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duracell_Bunny](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duracell_Bunny)

